# Mitsubishi HC6800



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

What do people think of the Mitsubishi HC6800?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's PJCentral's review.

Here's Art's review.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I love videos 

http://youtu.be/WZlnzROZ038


----------

